# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Koi-s magazine edisi no. 14/vol iii/nov - des 2010

## Ajik Raffles

_Segera Beredar !!_



*Terbit : 
SENIN, 8 NOVEMBER 2010
(TUNGGU KONFIRMASI PERCETAKAN)*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia – Society (KOI’s)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021 – 7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021 – 739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.koismagazine.com


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]/[email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]/[email protected]

Informasi Lebih Lengkap: --

----------


## Abied

Wooooowwww... Greeennn....Greeeeennnn....Greeeeennnn...... :Jaw:  :Jaw:

----------


## tosailover

Ini dia yg ditunggu2..

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Siiiiiip, akhir nya keluar juga yang di tunggu 2x he...

----------


## bleach

yayyy....sip"

----------


## abahnasr

semoga sampai di rumah tepat waktu gak seperti edisi lalu... hiks.. hiks..

----------


## edwin

kereennnn.....

----------


## E. Nitto

Kujakunya keren euy....

----------


## Glenardo

Exclusive interview with Kentaro Sakai only in Kois Magazine...Muantaabbb!!!

----------


## tosailover

> Exclusive interview with Kentaro Sakai only in Kois Magazine...Muantaabbb!!!


wah, spoiler nya kurang nih  ::

----------


## hendrik.tobing

> Dear Pak Hendrik,
> 
> Boleh juga idenya Pak...hehhee
> Untuk membercard nya berarti sudah sampai juga ya Pak...?
> Terima kasih infonya.


sudah2...membercardnya sudah sampai...
terima kasih ya

----------


## isman

akhirnya yg di tunggu2 sdh datang ......tadi di jemput di kantor pos,thanks koi-s magazine

----------


## andiaji

> Lapor Om, majalahnya belum sampai.
> 
> terimakasih,
> salam,


Dear Om,
Lapor, majalah buat saya kapan sampe nya ya?, udeh kangen pengen baca nih...
mudah-mudahan minggu depan udah sampe.... (ngarep.com)

terimakasih atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya,
salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Om,
> Lapor, majalah buat saya kapan sampe nya ya?, udeh kangen pengen baca nih...
> mudah-mudahan minggu depan udah sampe.... (ngarep.com)
> 
> terimakasih atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya,
> salam,
> andiaji - indihiang tasik


Dear Om,

Hari ini kami kirim ulang saja Om, kalau memang belum sampai.
Terima kasih atas informasi dan kesediaannya sudah menunggu..

Thanks,
KOI-S Magazine

----------


## paimo

> Dear Pak,
> 
> ID Member berapa ya..?
> Kami akan cek pengiriman, tetapi belum ada user dengan nama: paimo
> Terima kasih.


no.id 2008 0294 0147 atas nama warsito utomo....
sampai saat ini saya belum terima majalahnya........

masih setia menunggu.........

----------


## Koismagazine

> no.id 2008 0294 0147 atas nama warsito utomo....
> sampai saat ini saya belum terima majalahnya........
> 
> masih setia menunggu.........


Dear Om,

Setelah di cek, ternyata masa aktif member Bapak sudah habis di edisi 12 (Juli-Agustus 2010).
Jadi edisi ini kami tidak kirim. Untuk perpanjang bisa transfer ke:

Yudi Hanipurwoko					
Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral					
A/C No. 4411254261					

Demikian infonya. Terima kasih.

KOI-S Magazine

----------


## victor

> to kois magazines
> mau beli edisi yang lama bro, kontak saya via ym di [email protected] ya,thx


lanjutannya gimana?
koq lom dikirim ya?

----------


## klbid

di dodokoi mungkin stoknya masih ada...

----------


## isman

> Dear Om,
> 
> Setelah di cek, ternyata masa aktif member Bapak sudah habis di edisi 12 (Juli-Agustus 2010).
> Jadi edisi ini kami tidak kirim. Untuk perpanjang bisa transfer ke:
> 
> Yudi Hanipurwoko					
> Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral					
> A/C No. 4411254261					
> 
> ...


formulir perpanjangan berlanggananku hilang apa bisa transfer ke rekening di atas ????????

----------


## Admin Forum

Pak Isman, untuk Perpanjangan berlangganan majalah KOI'/ member KOI's bapak Dapat mentrasfer ke :

Yudi Hanipurwoko
Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411254261

Terima kasih

----------


## isman

sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan member ke :

Yudi Hanipurwoko
Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411254261

bukti transferan sdh di fax ke 021-7393629
Thank,s

----------


## isman

sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan member ke :

Yudi Hanipurwoko
Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411254261

bukti transferan sdh di fax ke 021-7393629
Thank,s

----------


## Koismagazine

> sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan member ke :
> 
> Yudi Hanipurwoko
> Bank Central Asia Cabang Plaza Sentral
> A/C No. 4411254261
> 
> bukti transferan sdh di fax ke 021-7393629
> Thank,s


Terima kasih Pak Isman,

Bukti transfer sudah masuk. Member sudah diperpanjang sampai dengan edisi 20 (Desember 2011).
Terima kasih.

----------


## victor

akhirnya datang juga

----------


## Y4m1n

udah mau terbit baru lagi ini om......

----------

